# Favorite Guitarists Of All Time



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 26, 2011)

So people who is it for you?Tell me weather it be metal, rock, blues,classical, hell even country.


Kirk Hammet- even though Metallica is played out on some levels Kirk is a god.
Dimebag Darell- of Pantera,one of the best ever (RIP).
Jesper Stromblad-From In Flames,dam good sound.

So people theres my faves cmon bringem!


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 26, 2011)

john 5...hands down....marilyn mansons old guitarist...plays for zombie now and does blugrass on the side....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Iih9gSPlKs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQfppO9uZqc&feature=related


----------



## dam612 (Aug 26, 2011)

Jimmy Hendrix, however steve ray Vaughan killed some of Hendrix songs
I'll take Tom morello as well


----------



## Kaaable (Aug 26, 2011)

hendrix & dimebag RIP both


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't really have a fav but this is one I'm digging lately. Luke Jaeger from Sleep Terror. Awesome 2 piece band. 

[video=youtube;3DUpy40RMKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DUpy40RMKg&feature=player_detailpage[/video]
[video=youtube;1ERHU7vBSAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ERHU7vBSAo&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## direwolf71 (Aug 26, 2011)

Duane Allman, SRV, Frank Zappa and Hendrix(of course).


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yngwie Malmsteen...thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpDblDia5TE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvKqxNea9iA


----------



## auldone (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;7m7njvwB-Ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m7njvwB-Ks&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## auldone (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;gqI-6xag8Mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqI-6xag8Mg&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## auldone (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;g8jApdJtZmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8jApdJtZmg&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## panhead (Aug 26, 2011)

John Mcglaughlin..fusion jazz.
Al DiMeola..fusion jazz.
Paco Deluca..flaminco.
Frank Zappa..rock & orchestral.
Warren Cuccorillo..machine gun & stunt guitar.
Steve Via..stunt guitar.
Dzeezil Zappa...blues.
Billy Gibbons...blues.
Stanley Clark..fusion bass.

Highest technicaly skilled composer..Frank Zappa.

Most technicaly proficient player..toss up between Warren Cucurillo & Steve Via.

Ive saw all these players live including Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention & Frank Zappa band,also the ZPZ band which is a no miss show.

Anybody reading who likes highly skilled compositions no matter the genre should go see the Zappa plays Zappa tour,Dweezils rendition of Franks music is outfukinstanding,very close to what Franks shows were & in some cases much better.

Dweezil studied for 3 years to be able to play his fathers co.pisitions & to learn his picking style which he mastered,no small task either,Dweezil has become one of the most talented new artists on guitar.

Anybody not familuar with him or zpz should look him up on youtube.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 26, 2011)

Kirk Hammett 
Joe Satriani
Hendrix
Zak Wylde
Dimebag
Clapton 
Page
Santana
Slash
Mick Mars
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Chuck Berry

I could go on for hours...


----------



## mccumcumber (Aug 26, 2011)

Zappa
Larry LeLonde
Hendrix
Buckethead (even though he's a porn freak)
Joe Pass
Chet Atkins
Fernando Sor


----------



## justcallmenasty (Aug 26, 2011)

synyster gates-avenged sevenfold
eddie van halen-van halen
jimmy page-Led zepplin
zak wylde- black label society


----------



## panhead (Aug 26, 2011)

mccumcumber said:


> Zappa
> Larry LeLonde
> Hendrix
> Buckethead (even though he's a porn freak)
> ...


Whats the story with buckethead being a porn freak ?
1st ive heard of anything,whats the scoop?


----------



## lambofgod (Aug 26, 2011)

no one?.......

[video=youtube;rutyA12z3Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rutyA12z3Ok[/video]


and no one says Matt and John from shadows fall???
Or Alexi from CoB??

Dime's obviously the man.



> *
> 
> Jimmy Hendrix, however steve ray Vaughan killed some of Hendrix songs​
> *


SRV's little wing killed jimmie's IMO...




> *john 5...hands down....marilyn mansons old guitarist...plays for zombie now and does blugrass on the side....*


He can't show off his real talent playing for manson and zombie. The only thing I can figure is he wanted a change of pace. I mean the dude jammed with David Lee, among a whole list of others. And his solo work is great.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 26, 2011)

oh man i totaly forgot Alexi Laiho he is f$##$ing incredible

keepem rollin folks


----------



## Karl Wills (Aug 26, 2011)

Brian May of Queen , Steve Howe of Yes, Frank Zappa, love, love, love him!! Adrian Belew, Warren Haynes of Government Mule, Jerry Garcia, unfortunately the late Jerry Garcia--nonetheless a fine picker...gosh there are so many fine and great guitarists--*John McLaughlin*, also known as the Mahavishnu, Pete Townsend of the WHO.....


----------



## Crosbie (Aug 27, 2011)

Stevie Ray, Dimebag, _ Zakk Wylde,__Ronnie VanZant, Eddie Van Halen would be my top five with Zakk Wylde and Dimebag tattooed on my leg!!! 
_


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 27, 2011)

Oly is my favorite guitarist.


----------



## rollingstoned1982 (Aug 27, 2011)

SRV did not kill any of jimi's songs he is my favourite guitarist ever. others are john squire, Clapton and Johnny buckland.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Aug 27, 2011)

David Gilmour
Carlos Santana
Eddie Hazel
Roy Buchanan
David Gilmour
Jimi Hendrix
Joe Walsh
Eric Clapton
David Gilmour
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Billy Gibbons
Mark Knopfler
David Gilmour
Eddie Van Halen
Jimmy Page
John Cipollina
Gary Duncan
Jeff Beck
... oh yeah and David Gilmour


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;2AEkaQ-fm_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AEkaQ-fm_Y[/video]


----------



## mista sativa (Aug 28, 2011)

Stevie Ray Vaughn by far. another of my current fav is Jamey Johnson.


----------



## drip set (Aug 28, 2011)

Eric Johnson is very talented.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 28, 2011)

I kick all their asses on my air guitar while stoned.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 31, 2011)

panhead said:


> Whats the story with buckethead being a porn freak ?
> 1st ive heard of anything,whats the scoop?


Never herd that before ,but he is crazy enough it seems and
he probably is a porn freak, his guitar style is out there though.


----------



## BendBrewer (Aug 31, 2011)

(Limiting it to current players)

Steve Kimock - Guitar Monk
David Gilmour
Warren Haynes


----------



## puffenuff (Aug 31, 2011)

Santana, clapton, stevie ray vaughn, hendrix, and bb king round out my top 5.

Honorable mentions to: ted nugent, slash, keith richards, chuck berry, jimmy p, johnny ramone, and yes even prince.


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;b1GZC0GQKOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1GZC0GQKOA[/video]

[video=youtube;TKupfayqB00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKupfayqB00[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;bWx_GyTLGmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWx_GyTLGmQ[/video]

this is just ear candy to me starting at 30 sec onward


----------



## beardo (Sep 1, 2011)

[youtube]hSnUwA6c67k[/youtube]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lmao Beardo


----------



## dam612 (Sep 1, 2011)

rollingstoned1982 said:


> SRV did not kill any of jimi's songs he is my favourite guitarist ever. others are john squire, Clapton and Johnny buckland.


by kill his songs i ment in the sense that when we replayed jimis songs they almost sounded better. srv is dope.


----------



## tisgd4u (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh wow, I can't believe nobody has mentioned *Tommy Emmanuel* yet!
Some great guitarist already mentioned though.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lots of great guitarists listed in this thread, allow me to add one that is always overlooked:

[video=youtube;DH-8S1HJscw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH-8S1HJscw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 4, 2011)

If anyone is into classical Andre Segovia is a master classical player.Anything by him is worth checking out.


----------



## adrionlopez (Sep 6, 2011)

These are my favourite guitarist.
1. Kirk Hammet
2. Dimebag Darell
3. Jesper Stromblad.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 6, 2011)

adrionlopez said:


> These are my favourite guitarist.
> 1. Kirk Hammet
> 2. Dimebag Darell
> 3. Jesper Stromblad.


kiss-ass...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 6, 2011)

lol, it dose seem very familiar Botch i must agree


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 6, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> lol, it dose seem very familiar Botch i must agree


lol....least u could do is change the order...


----------



## potpimp (Sep 6, 2011)

Hendrix, Stevie Ray, Eric Johnson, Steve Morse, Dime Bag, Tony Macalpine, Vinnie Moore, Eddie Van Halen, Steve Vai, Satchmo, and Ry Cooder.


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Sep 9, 2011)

Tosin Abasi from Animals as Leaders.[video=youtube;SZf655y29MQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZf655y29MQ&feature=related[/video] It starts to get really interesting at about 0:30 but it gets really good from about 2:30, on.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 9, 2011)

Duane Allman
Jimi
SRV
Warren Haynes


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 9, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> If anyone is into classical Andre Segovia is a master classical player.Anything by him is worth checking out.


His name was Andrés Segovia. One of my aunts was a flamenco guitarist and studied in Spain. She met him in Mexico and was able to catch one of his performances there. He was a gentleman and an extremely nice human being.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 9, 2011)

woops typo on that 1,Thanks Seca,I bet he was phenominal to see in person.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 9, 2011)

More Trower:

[video=youtube;8CalcTiZag4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CalcTiZag4[/video]


----------



## bizzyb420 (Sep 9, 2011)

John Butler is a great Guitar player. Watch the full song its long but he is a great bud smoking Guitarist. lol
http://youtu.be/LsnFvEQYJPU


----------



## bizzyb420 (Sep 9, 2011)

<iframe width="420" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/LsnFvEQYJPU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 9, 2011)

And I forgot about Buddy Guy and Robert Cray as well:

[video=youtube;Osdx8nkXvak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Osdx8nkXvak[/video]

[video=youtube;3TYWYDqr-TA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TYWYDqr-TA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;09HyCVGZaGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09HyCVGZaGM[/video]


----------



## DrFever (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;wlUKEoUcArc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlUKEoUcArc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DrFever (Sep 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;KfDgI0gVAW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfDgI0gVAW8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been digging Sungha Jung for a couple of years, since he was 8 I believe. If I live to be 150 I would hope to get good enough to change his strings.


----------



## jdell424 (Sep 9, 2011)

John mayer, pretty big fagoo but good on guitar. B.B. king-revolutionary. robby krieger. jerry garcia.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 16, 2011)

Johnny Marr from the Smiths is up there for me

[video=youtube;zVTBVjEyND0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVTBVjEyND0[/video]

[video=youtube;EYLmptz_r_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYLmptz_r_o[/video]

[video=youtube;700I5J_305I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=700I5J_305I[/video]


----------



## gerryfilanfoph (Sep 17, 2011)

*My Favorite Guitarists Of All Time are given below:*

- Chuck Berry
- Carlos Santana
- George Harrison
- John Fahey
- Frank Zappa


----------



## tomcruuze (Sep 19, 2011)

*Kirk Hammet is my favorite Guitarist, He was first picked up guitar when he was 15 years old. Kirk has been Impressing his fans with his awesome speed, aggression and mesmerising guitar solos since 1983.
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;epDSucMvP70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epDSucMvP70[/video]


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 19, 2011)

theres my mas favorite....shes got all kinds of autographed shit from black sabbath and ozzy....i think its funny when ozzy talks u can barely understand him most of the time....but when he sings he dont miss a beat....


----------



## smokeyj420 (Sep 19, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/W6NdY-KFRyM[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Sep 19, 2011)

Joe Pass, the Gypsy Kings....I like the guy from Primus Larry LaLonde --- Slash is awesome just off the top of my head


----------



## ataxia (Sep 19, 2011)

J. Mascis-Dinosaur Jr., Kevin Shields-My Bloody Valentine, Lee Ronaldo-Sonic Youth ... throw a little 90's indie in there for ya


----------



## ataxia (Sep 19, 2011)

hold up ... 7 pages with no Dick Dale???


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 19, 2011)

Buckethead!!!


----------



## nog (Sep 19, 2011)

al dimeola, peter green, carlos santana


----------



## silasraven (Sep 19, 2011)

eddie and dim bag


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 19, 2011)

i think chapman sticks rock too 
[video=youtube;_JjimMO2SdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JjimMO2SdE[/video]


----------



## NWDedHed (Sep 20, 2011)

Jerry......


----------



## olylifter420 (Sep 20, 2011)

ricky roads


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Sep 20, 2011)

Buckethead 

hands down. 

And whoever said Bucket is a porn freak....WTF is that supposed to mean???? Where did you come up with that??? Although it sounds like unsupported heresey to me.... im willing to believe it if you got some credible resources explaining what you are talking about. 

Also Steve Sweeney from Ekoostik Hookah....epic jam band guitarist.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 20, 2011)

Tony Iommi of Sabbath is one of my all time favorites....no old timers here like Rush?...Alex Leifson ( spelling on last name? ) of Rush was great live back in the day, 3 man band, he would go thru 3-4 different guitars in one song without missing a lick


----------



## stonemarsh (Sep 20, 2011)

These are my favourite guitarists.
1. Bernard Butler
2. Graham Coxon
3. Brian Molko
4. Matt Bellamy
5. Pete Yorn


----------



## Connellmorgan (Sep 21, 2011)

These are my favourite guitarists. 
- Megadeth  
- Clapton Chronicles 
- Black Sabbath 
- Metallica.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 21, 2011)

Connellmorgan said:


> These are my favourite guitarists.
> - Megadeth
> - Clapton Chronicles
> - Black Sabbath
> - Metallica.


those are bands...not guitarists.....but i see what ur sayin...


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Sep 21, 2011)

tom morello, kim thayil, DUANE DENNISON from jesus lizard, hmmmm i absolutley love billy corgans heavy riffs. i never mention the classic guys because they need no mentioning, we all know them by heart.


----------



## kielarjohson (Sep 27, 2011)

These are my favourite Guitarist.
1. Joe Satriani
2. Hendrix
3. Zak Wylde
4. Dimebag.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 27, 2011)

Tony Iommi and Stephen O'Malley


----------



## waltonmorgan (Oct 10, 2011)

Favorite Guitarists Of All Time
- Jimi Hendrix
- Joe Walsh
- Eric Clapton
- David Gilmour.


----------



## swaggy (Oct 13, 2011)

Well for me my favorite guitarist is Slash of Guns and Roses.


----------



## germania420 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ywengvei is a dic and full of himself, its all about Steve vi clapton slash me and bb king, yeah I said me, I'm my own favorite player, I love everything I write aha


----------



## germania420 (Oct 13, 2011)

N if u want like litterally the greatest player of all time.. john patruci... Fu ken rediculouse...


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 13, 2011)

germania420 said:


> Ywengvei is a dic and full of himself, its all about Steve vi clapton slash me and bb king, yeah I said me, I'm my own favorite player, I love everything I write aha


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 13, 2011)

Lol Botch is that Thad Jarvas?


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 13, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Lol Botch is that Thad Jarvas?


lol iv got no idea............i just googled "loser playing guitar hero" lol


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 13, 2011)

In no particular order.

Jimi Hendrix
Leslie West
Alvin Lee
Tony Iommi
Eric Clapton
Carlos Santana
Buddy Guy
Stevie Ray Vaughan
Robin Trower
Peter Frampton
Pat Travers
Eddie Van Halen
Ted Nugent
George Thorogood
Randy Rhoads
Duane Allman


----------



## zhn0k (Oct 14, 2011)

*buckethead*


----------



## seneritasmith (Oct 15, 2011)

_I like many_ *Guitarist. My the most favourite Guitarist is Carlos Santana. Some other my favourite guitar players are Richard Thompson, Brian May of Queen and Hubert Sumlin.
*


----------



## maphisto (Oct 16, 2011)

then theres Dick Dale!!


Brick Top said:


> In no particular order.
> 
> Jimi Hendrix
> Leslie West
> ...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was lucky enough to see SRV the year before he died. I consider myself very lucky.
[video=youtube;uOF8QmRBVng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOF8QmRBVng[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 25, 2011)

Despite being a metalhead ,SRV is the best blues player,especially when having some drinks at a bar and you put his stuff on the jukebox.You were lucky enough to see him live Ho?That mustve been the sh*t.Lucky man indeed.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 27, 2011)

Jack Black and Tom Morello.


----------



## nitro harley (Oct 28, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I was lucky enough to see SRV the year before he died. I consider myself very lucky.
> [video=youtube;uOF8QmRBVng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOF8QmRBVng[/video]


I got to see SRV about 5-6months before the crash...in portland oregon....My wife had never been to a concert...RIP


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm shocked at the omission on anyones list of Jimmy Page, saw a single Peter Greene though that's encouraging that there is some inteligent life on this planet


----------



## Heinous Anus (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't really have a favorite, but..

Synyster Gates from Avenged Sevenfold is pretty insane.


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Nov 1, 2011)

Michael Schenker
Randy Rhoads
Jimmy Page
Billy Gibbons (THE Reverend Willie-G!!)
James Marshall Hendrix
Joe Pass
Dave Gilmour
SRV

...in no particular order, just depending on my mood.


----------



## michealpataya (Nov 1, 2011)

These are my favourite Guitarists.
1. Jimmy Hendrix
2. Bryan Adams
3. Stuart Adamson
4. Willie Adler.


----------



## chasta (Nov 2, 2011)

anyone who has left buckethead off the list cannot be a really into music that much . I'll challenge most of you to look up a few tunes and a few solo's of buckethead on YouTube or where ever and you will see . I am not discounting the others you all have listed i just don't think you can discuss best of all time and not have him on the list .


----------



## Habbakuk (Nov 2, 2011)

chasta said:


> anyone who has left buckethead off the list cannot be a really into music that much . I'll challenge most of you to look up a few tunes and a few solo's of buckethead on YouTube or where ever and you will see . I am not discounting the others you all have listed i just don't think you can discuss best of all time and not have him on the list .


I like Buckethead and he is a diverse player, but not anymore. I don't think he should be on any top ten list. It's his persona that's more famous than his music. His solos and shredding are mostly linear scales and don't really have too much diversity in them. 

My favorite guitarist is Jason Becker. Fuck overrated morons like Jimi Hendrix. Jason Becker is the true electric guitar master and an absolute prodigy.


----------



## elduece (Nov 3, 2011)

LD25Delta9 said:


> Tosin Abasi from Animals as Leaders.[video=youtube;SZf655y29MQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZf655y29MQ&feature=related[/video] It starts to get really interesting at about 0:30 but it gets really good from about 2:30, on.


Man. What a trainwreck!


----------



## jinvandam (Nov 4, 2011)

*These are all my favorite Guitarist:
Kirk Hammet
Dimebag Darell
Jesper Stromblad
*


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 5, 2011)

uh really? Jin realllllllyyyyyy?????


----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 5, 2011)

well of course Clapton/Hendrix/Van Halen/Page...but I kind of like Jerry Cantrell and the STP guitarist DeLeo. DeLeo is kind of like Walsh from Eagles in that he's sloppy but it's groovey rythym. And it's in your face crunch and sounds good but it's simple and somewhat jazzy, knows how to work a chord progression

edit: don't forget Robert Johnson


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 6, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/24231024

What about favorite baritone ukulele player?

Nah, he is probably my favorite guitar player as well...


----------



## dbkick (Nov 6, 2011)

speed is being mistaken for talent anymore. Not one person mentioned the guitarist for the greatest rock trio to ever be, Mr Alex Lifeson.


----------



## duncanhomes (Nov 8, 2011)

*These are my favourite guitarist.
1. Kirk Hammet
2. Dimebag Darell
3. Jesper Stromblad. *


----------



## duncanhomes (Nov 8, 2011)

*These are my favorite guitarist.
1. Kirk Hammet
2. Dimebag Darell
3. Jesper Stromblad. *


----------



## Aurorabusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Joe Satriani
Steve Vai
Eric Johnson
Zakk Wylde
John Petrucci
Dimebag
Alex Skolnik 
Les Claypool
Stu Hamm
Pat Metheny
Fredrick thorndendal from Meshuggah
Kerry king


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Nov 9, 2011)

DUANE DENNISON from jesus lizard and tomahawk


----------



## Boobonik (Nov 9, 2011)

Kirk Hammet has EPIC melodies
Peter frampton
Both of the guys from dragonforce and the lead guitarist for Hammerfall


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 9, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/27552950


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 9, 2011)

my favorite guitarists (solo work)

Joe satriani
John Petrucci
Buckethead
Paul Gilbert
Steve Vai
Ygnwie Malmsteen
Michael Angelo Batio
Dimebag Darrel Abbott
Jason becker
Marty Friedman 

love steve vai[video=youtube;i3e2d97Ro_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3e2d97Ro_8&hd=1[/video]
love malmsteen [video=youtube;kU4AS5N3yXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU4AS5N3yXM&feature=related[/video]
and yea... buckethead is a incredibly talented musician, not just a guitarist. the guy can do anything, and probably already has. like 45 albums he's either collaborated on or put out himself.
even his newer stuff is becoming more progressive and less rediculously avante garde [video=youtube;qKHfxTA1DVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKHfxTA1DVw[/video]
jason becker was a real prodigy- love his perpetual burn.[video=youtube;5qCQLyb0-mI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qCQLyb0-mI[/video]
and you got john petrucci, most people atleast respect his work with Dream Theater but i like his solo stuff and liquid tension more, the vocalist from dream theater gets on my nerves.
[video=youtube;xYYOtEZeQl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYYOtEZeQl0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## amazingsandlad (Nov 9, 2011)

nitro harley said:


> I got to see SRV about 5-6months before the crash...in portland oregon....My wife had never been to a concert...RIP


I was at that show, too, mate. Maybe you passed me the spliff?


----------



## amazingsandlad (Nov 9, 2011)

Two incredible singing guitarists I've had the pleasure of seeing many times are Robyn Hitchcock and Bruce Cockburn. Bruce Cockburn, especially. You listen to his shit, you'd swear he's overdubbing like 3 guitars, but it's just one track and he sings and records live. Seeing him live is almost a religious experience.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 13, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> [video=youtube;epDSucMvP70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epDSucMvP70[/video]


Really? FDD is the only one to mention Tony Iommi?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 13, 2011)

RIP DIO.
[video=youtube;PMSI9kal5jg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMSI9kal5jg[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 13, 2011)

New Sabbath better not be pussy like Ozzy's shit.


----------



## Dankinz (Nov 13, 2011)

R.I.P Dimebag Darrel he was the best metal guitarist and is a metal hero


----------



## swaggy (Nov 17, 2011)

My favorite guitarist is Slash of Guns N Roses.


----------



## blackmath (Nov 18, 2011)

Definitely Stevie Ray Vaughn, Jack White, and Jimmy Page.


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 9, 2011)

Dimebag Darrell best ever!


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 9, 2011)

zak wylde is in the discussion as well


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Me,,,Jerry Garcia,,,and my friend the guitar player.


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 9, 2011)

Hendrix, Tony Iommi, Steve Vai, 

There's this guy named Billy McLaughlin - played right handed then got focal dystonia, then retaught himself how to play left handed. His story is pretty inspiring: http://www.billymclaughlin.com/


----------



## perkele (Dec 10, 2011)

I will go with Ron Jarzombek. He is not human, that's for sure and Muhammed Suiçmez from Necrophagist


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Dec 12, 2011)

Jerry Garcia, Jimi Hendrix, Warren Haynes


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Dec 15, 2011)

Jimmy Hendrix.


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 15, 2011)

*Steve Howe, Alex Lifeson, Larry Carlton, Al Dimeola, David Gilmour, Steve Hackett, Trevor Rabin, Brian May, Kitaro, Adrian Belew, Robert Fripp, Steve Morse, Jimmy Page, Michael Schenker, Rudolph Schenker, Stephen Stills, Paul Simon.*


----------



## laserbrn (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd say dead so far my favorites would be:

SRV & Jimi

I know it's cliche and it's obvious, but I'm a sucker for phrasing and melody. I'm not really into just shredding on scale patterns and playing as fast as possible. I like John Petrucci and Steve Vai, and Malmsteen, and the list goes on and on, but to me to be the BEST means something different than it does to the next guy.

I appreciate downright ridiculous phrasing and I think that's what both of these guys brought to the table. Some speedy parts, but for the most part it's the groove, it jams, it makes you want to keep listening, not keep practicing.

As far as alive....

Clapton
Joe Bonamassa - hasn't even recieved a mention on here.....damn that's cold. I think he's one of these guys that can still put together a melody instead of just slamming licks together that don't really lead the ears.

So obviously I'm a blues head...not big on metal or any of that really obnoxious fast stuff. SUCKER for melody.

[YOUTUBE]LzSXyUH4vN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DROPZILLA (Dec 18, 2011)

JIMI HENDRIX WILL FOREVER REMAIN THE LEFT-HANDED KING.. his life was cut short but look at the impact he made 30+ years later
it was prolly hendrix who made YOUR favorite guitarist pick up the guitar in the first place lol


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 27, 2011)

Couldnt agree with you more Zilla!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 27, 2011)

Avatar says it all. Forever missed and Always Loved...The one the Only...Mr. Dimebag Darrell


----------



## JamCE (Dec 29, 2011)

Mike McCready of Pearl Jam to name one... I don't believe I saw in the list of the 9 pages I looked through, but I didn't look at every damn page...this thread is thick!


----------



## cues (Dec 29, 2011)

Angus Young all the way.
Self-taught, he uses his own scale. Like a pentatonic but with an extra note. It took me years to work out.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 29, 2011)

Alright...No clues for ya guys...guess your gonna just have to guess it out...


----------



## glennhaydein (Feb 8, 2012)

Guitarist players mine favourite are : 
1. Jimi Hendrix
2. Randy Rhoads
3. Dave Mustaine
4. Gary Moore


----------



## the seedman (Feb 8, 2012)

cues said:


> Angus Young all the way.
> Self-taught, he uses his own scale. Like a pentatonic but with an extra note. It took me years to work out.



i can solve this problem for everyone, 


it clearly is angus young, cause hes the only one thats been in a band since the age of thirteen, that is still the biggest band in the wolrd 40years later, beat those stats,

dont get me wrong, hendrix changed music forever, n eric clapton, cool for a white guy,

angus clearly may stick to a scale, but the shear number of songs created, and what he does in that scale, is unique,

stop arguing the award for worlds best guitarist goes to Angus young.


----------



## DROPZILLA (Feb 8, 2012)

i honestly think "dimebag derrell" isn't that great..


----------



## Kite High (Feb 8, 2012)

steve Howe


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2012)

There are some extremely talented guitar players, ones that when other guitar players are asked who is really good, surprise people like us and mention someone we would not expect, and those guitarists aren't getting much, if any, mention. Usually it's because of the style of music they play or the era they are/were from, but when it comes to pure talent, many of the players that have been listed so far would mention these players if asked who is good. 

B.B. King
Chuck Berry
Albert King
Freddie King
Les Paul
Bo Diddley
Billy Gibbons
John Lee Hooker
Steve Cropper
Stephen Stills
Muddy Waters
Albert Collins
Robbie Robertson
Dickey Betts
Johnny Winter
Robbie Krieger
Lou Reed
Dave Davies
Alex Lifeson


All better than most here would rank them, or guess where to rank them if they don't even know who the heck they are. All made Rolling Stones 100 Greatest Guitarists Of All Time, a good number of them in the top 50. 

The voters for the top 100 were:

Trey Anastasio, Dan Auerbach (The Black Keys), Brian Bell (Weezer), Ritchie Blackmore (Deep Purple), Carl Broemel (My Morning Jacket), James Burton, Jerry Cantrell (Alice in Chains), Gary Clark Jr., Billy Corgan, Steve Cropper, Dave Davies (The Kinks), Anthony DeCurtis (Contributing editor, _Rolling Stone_), Tom DeLonge (Blink-182), Rick Derringer, Luther Dickinson (North Mississippi Allstars), Elliot Easton (The Cars), Melissa Etheridge, Don Felder (The Eagles), David Fricke (Senior writer, _Rolling Stone_), Peter Guralnick (Author), Kirk Hammett (Metallica), Albert Hammond Jr. (The Strokes), Warren Haynes (The Allman Brothers Band), Brian Hiatt (Senior writer, _Rolling Stone_), David Hidalgo (Los Lobos), Jim James (My Morning Jacket), Lenny Kravitz, Robby Krieger (The Doors), Jon Landau (Manager), Alex Lifeson (Rush), Nils Lofgren (The E Street Band), Mick Mars (Mötley Crüe), Doug Martsch (Built to Spill), J Mascis (Dinosaur Jr.), Brian May, Mike McCready (Pearl Jam), Roger McGuinn (The Byrds), Scotty Moore, Thurston Moore (Sonic Youth), Tom Morello, Dave Mustaine (Megadeth), Brendan O&#8217;Brien (Producer), Joe Perry, Vernon Reid (Living Colour), Robbie Robertson, Rich Robinson (The Black Crowes), Carlos Santana, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Marnie Stern, Stephen Stills, Andy Summers, Mick Taylor, Susan Tedeschi, Vieux Farka Touré, Derek Trucks, Eddie Van Halen, Joe Walsh, Nancy Wilson (Heart)
​

Sort of like I said above. When you ask some of the very best who they believe are the very best, you will get a number of replies that would surprise many who hear or read them.


----------



## ink the world (Feb 8, 2012)

As dumb of a debate as it was 20 years ago
What makes someone great? Technical ability? Influence?

Arguing over technical ability is pointless

I prefer influence on the next generation of guitarists as my measure

It all starts with Robert Johnson, all of it


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm going for bass guitarist

[video=youtube_share;6O9zMnwD65Q]http://youtu.be/6O9zMnwD65Q[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 8, 2012)

DROPZILLA said:


> i honestly think "dimebag derrell" isn't that great..



ok,but who is your fav and why?Dimebag appealed to many but of course not everyone.^Btw bass guitarist dont count in this thread^.there is a difference as we all know,though Cliff Burton was an incredible bassist i can agree.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 8, 2012)

That Michael Angelo Batio [video=youtube;qG74eVb6V10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG74eVb6V10[/video]


----------



## ChronicObsession (Feb 8, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> So people who is it for you?Tell me weather it be metal, rock, blues,classical, hell even country.
> 
> 
> Kirk Hammet- even though Metallica is played out on some levels Kirk is a god.
> ...


David Gilmour from none other than Pink Floyd. Fucking bittersweet groove, there's nothing else like it. 
Is anybody going to mention Justin Beiber as favorite guitarist? I love to hate that little pile of premature ejaculate. Kid should be in school, not wasting all days on the Disney Brain Douche network with thousands of illegal girls shrilling, making me want to punch babies


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Feb 8, 2012)

not the best...but i thought he was pretty good lol

[video=youtube;RgefAXTLEwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgefAXTLEwU&amp;list=FLHvk-_04U1uN2pUjkNdIs3g&amp;index=3&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice Zelda theme,Good metal touch,this sound reminds me of some Iced Earth.


----------



## Str33tPharmacist (Feb 11, 2012)

Tosin Abasi from Animals as Leaders, he can play bass and guitar on his eight string at the same time
DimeBag Derrel (duh) and
i honestly like Herman Li from DragonForce but i dont really like the band


----------



## Sylvester (Feb 12, 2012)

Roger Waters 
David Gilmour


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 12, 2012)

Al Di Meola tops my list
[video=youtube;TXgwpMU05bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXgwpMU05bg[/video]

_Friday Night in San Francisco _featuring Al along with John McLaughlin and Paco De Lucia is one of the best guitar concerts ever. 

[video=youtube;9cadbYIzhqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cadbYIzhqQ[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 12, 2012)

cues said:


> Angus Young all the way.
> Self-taught, he uses his own scale. Like a pentatonic but with an extra note. It took me years to work out.


Never been a huge fan of AC/DC but saw them in concert last time they came through Atlanta and seeing Angus perform was a real treat. His solos and one-handed playing were something spectacular to see and hear.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 12, 2012)

I would add Jimmy Herring to the list

[video=youtube;CoY1kkR3lRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoY1kkR3lRk[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 12, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Les Paul


His wife Mary Ford was certainly no slouch either.


----------



## Bluehoo (Feb 19, 2012)

Too many to list. I have been listening to a lot of Johnny Winter lately and love his playing.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bump*Because i got to.

[video=youtube;nFrcPgyRG9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFrcPgyRG9w[/video]


----------



## JayBlunt84 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hm, Eric Clapton, Joe Satriani, Jimmy Hendrix, and given I'm a big into rock and thrash metal, Slash and Kirk Hammett


----------



## Wordz (Jun 13, 2012)

jimpitte said:


> My favourite Guitarist is Jimi Hendrix.He play guitar very fluently.He is very polar guitarist of the world.


Damn i wish this guy would of posted more


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kerry King and Jeff Hanneman.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 14, 2012)

Id have to say jimi, some of that stuff is just crazy.. And I really like this guitarist named boris, hes like.. God. Ill post some videos in a sec


----------



## Shackelford,Rusty (Jun 14, 2012)

Jimi re-invented the electric guitar in the 60's. And I will have to say Tom Morello took it even further and he gets my vote for number one (today anyway).
Derek Trucks
Duane
David Gilmour
John 5


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, Clapton, Hendrix, but I also have to throw Stevie Ray Vaughn out there.


----------



## BA142 (Jun 14, 2012)

Call me a faggot but I like Brian May from Queen. He built his own fucking guitar from scratch in the 60's and he STILL uses it. He isn't the most technically skilled, but he can make sounds with a guitar that i've never heard from anybody else....for example the song 'Good Company' which May uses his guitar to create an entire Jazz Ensemble....


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 14, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen Mr. Conway Twitty


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 15, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Call me a faggot but I like Brian May from Queen. He built his own fucking guitar from scratch in the 60's and he STILL uses it. He isn't the most technically skilled, but he can make sounds with a guitar that i've never heard from anybody else....for example the song 'Good Company' which May uses his guitar to create an entire Jazz Ensemble....



LOL,That dude is a proginator of his own sound and built his own guitar,I give respect to Brian May.Oh and by the way if you insist......faggot!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 18, 2012)

Dimebag (RIP)
Mick Thompson + James Root = Epic.


----------



## KillCaustic (Jun 25, 2012)

Lots of good names already said on here. I'll add one I don't think was mentioned. Frank Hannon of Tesla.


----------



## Derple (Jun 26, 2012)

Jimmy Page.
John Mayer.
Jack Johnson.
Stevie Ray Vaughn.

Just to name a few.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2012)

stevie ray vaughan, clapton, duane allman, jimmy page, jerry garcia, steve winwood, santana, eddie van halen, pete townsend.. and one everyone will prolly disagree with.. tony iommi


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2012)

id also like to throw alex lifeson on that list


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;yES6W5DZ0SQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yES6W5DZ0SQ[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 3, 2012)

love some Rush every now and then no doubts they have so many tremendous songs but this is my fav of all time by them,isnt just the music but the message rings to true,keepin it real folks.
[video=youtube;Lu9Ycq64Gy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu9Ycq64Gy4[/video]


----------



## bsg (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, I've seen Hendrix half a dozen times back in the day. In fact, I saw his first NYC gig (I believe right after Monterey) when he opened for, of all bands, the Young Rascals at the Schaefer (later Reingold) Music Series in the Wollman Rink. Blew the house down! The Rascals came on and the crowd started chanting, "Hendrix, Hendrix, Hendrix". Felix looked a bit perturbed. Saw Hendrix at both the Village Theatre and Fillmore East, which, of course, were the same place. It wasn't enough to hear the guy on vinyl (or digitally). In person he made it look so easy, so layered. And I was a big fan of Mitch Mitchell too, of course, being a drummer.
I've seen Clapton and the Cream (their first US performance was at the Murray the K show at the old Parmaount) may times, Clapton is God, what can I say. Jeff Beck I saw in London with Rod Stewart as his lead vocal, a great technician. Zappa was a talented musician, but I wouldn't put him in that company. Zappa's genius was in composing and writing. Still, loved that guy.
But it's one thing to learn and improve on, but it's another to innovate. These guys were innovators. Gotta give them points for that.


----------



## Grojak (Jul 4, 2012)

Favortie, oh so many...

Robert Fripp
Warren Haynes
Charlie Hunter (if you want to call that thing he plays a guitar)
Jerry Garcia (he's so versatile, rock, blues, bluegrass, country)

Jeff Beck's bass player Tal Wikkenfield, my new crush!!! 25 year old Australian with chops to boot!!!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2012)

does warren haynes even have any original songs, all i seen him do was try to blend into the allmans so far and i seen him with the dead.. i only see him do covers


----------



## Wordz (Jul 4, 2012)

james iha is pretty bad ass [video=youtube_share;q-KE9lvU810]http://youtu.be/q-KE9lvU810[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jul 4, 2012)

srh88 said:


> does warren haynes even have any original songs, all i seen him do was try to blend into the allmans so far and i seen him with the dead.. i only see him do covers



You just aint been around, Warren was a solo artist before going into ABB, around 96 he formed Govt Mule they have a ton of work. Eric Clapton did a bunch of blues covers, doesn't mean he can't play!!


----------



## BA142 (Jul 4, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> love some Rush every now and then no doubts they have so many tremendous songs but this is my fav of all time by them,isnt just the music but the message rings to true,keepin it real folks.
> [video=youtube;Lu9Ycq64Gy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu9Ycq64Gy4[/video]



Alex Lifeson is one of my favs as well....I love his style


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 4, 2012)

Most defintely man,I remember guitar hero playing YYZ on expert was fun shit.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2012)

Grojak said:


> You just aint been around, Warren was a solo artist before going into ABB, around 96 he formed Govt Mule they have a ton of work. Eric Clapton did a bunch of blues covers, doesn't mean he can't play!!


for some reason i just cant seem to get into the guys style, i know hes pretty good. i did completely forget about govt mule though, thanks man


----------



## Grojak (Jul 4, 2012)

srh88 said:


> for some reason i just cant seem to get into the guys style, i know hes pretty good. i did completely forget about govt mule though, thanks man



I don't like Phish but I get along with phish people!!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 5, 2012)

i like to get along with everyone.. i was just saying, im not big into phish either, but the songs i do like from them i really like
oysterheads awesome though
[video=youtube;KmFdIUQ16f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmFdIUQ16f4[/video]


----------



## elduece (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLTlAnVUx3A

Anybody that plays a 24.75" scale guitar with a tremolo float always intrigues me.


----------



## Grojak (Jul 5, 2012)

elduece said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLTlAnVUx3A
> 
> Anybody that plays a 24.75" scale guitar with a tremolo float always intrigues me.


I would say for most UNDERRATED guitarist Steve gets the nod, the work he did with Genesis was amazing.... Foxtrot, I spent hours trying to get Horizons just right on the acoustic.

I was 14 year old high school kid in 1993 and King Crimson and original Genesis being at the top of my music list, there weren't too many kids I could relate musically with.


----------



## Grojak (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't forget about Steve Howe, I was Fishing for a quality live version of The Fish but this will do  

[video=youtube;PNsbtnMeGbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNsbtnMeGbU[/video]


----------



## smoke doubt (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lbvSBNLLoo


----------



## charface (Jul 11, 2012)

Wyane Krantz is a beast, Joe pass, Eddie Van was my first and biggest influence as a kid
but I really couldnt pick a fav anymore There are so many badasses now and in the past I gave up. lol


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 11, 2012)

yea man there are a staggering number of incredible players out there these days,its crazy to see how it has skyrocketed.


----------



## charface (Jul 11, 2012)

I played by ear forever and wanted to learn some theory n ended up getting lessons
from a jazz guy and he really opened my eyes to a whole new world of players.
Even those country chickin pickin dudes are incredibly talented. It really helped me stop trying to be them and just be myself
because frankly I could woodshed my entire life and never be them. lol 
Thats a good thing though


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

jimmi hendrix pwas a leftie and still dominated the guitar playing it righty he is the man


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 11, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> jimmi hendrix pwas a leftie and still dominated the guitar playing it righty he is the man


thats why he stood next to a mountain and cut it down with the edge if his hand,Yea hes the voodo child no doubts.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

yea u r def right about laying out and listening to that


----------



## smoke doubt (Jul 11, 2012)

Hendrix was the bollocks, SRV took it to another level. Not many folk mentioning Angus Young, Tommy Emmanuel or Django


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

yea those guys r under the radar


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;XaUcI8u-31c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaUcI8u-31c[/video]

couldnt resist it! I had to post it.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jul 13, 2012)

God Tier

jimi hendrix
gary moore
stevie ray vaugh
andres segovia
carlos montoya
les paul
chuck berry
randy rhoads
joe satriani
carlos santana



Shit Tier

dimebag darrel
buckethead
yngwie malmsteen
pretty much all thrash/screamo/emo players
all forms of rap/metal, and anyone who likes that crap.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 13, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> God Tier
> 
> jimi hendrix
> gary moore
> ...


ugghhh, dam man ,not Dime! well, everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 17, 2012)

jimi is by far better than anyother guy out there end of discussion


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> jimmi hendrix pwas a leftie and still dominated the guitar playing it righty he is the man


yeah he didnt play righty lol, he took a right handed strat and restrung it upside down.. genius!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> jimi is by far better than anyother guy out there end of discussion


yeah ok lol... here ya go, whoever said SRV.. i agree, stevie ray didnt even know how to read music.. and he made this happen 
[video=youtube;ffcQwYGk3Kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffcQwYGk3Kg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2012)

and this here is fuckin EPIC! 
[video=youtube;G6lq0sRon0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6lq0sRon0k[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 21, 2012)

Good cal with SRV awesome blues even when not drinking or being all depressed.


----------



## DelQ (Jul 21, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Really? FDD is the only one to mention Tony Iommi?



listen to Sabotage with Bose head phones, Its just unreal, I also love listing to Keith Moon friggen go off way back then he was unreal... What a Drummer..


----------



## srh88 (Jul 21, 2012)

DelQ said:


> listen to Sabotage with Bose head phones, Its just unreal, I also love listing to Keith Moon friggen go off way back then he was unreal... What a Drummer..


scroll back through.. he wasnt the only one that mentioned tony..


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, if anyone has just 12 minutes to spare check this one out,Its by a band known as Darkest Hour awesome instrumental!
[video=youtube;vx_MohVlFPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx_MohVlFPU[/video]


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 23, 2012)

Thread says "favorite" not best so mine is...George Lynch

[video=youtube;pQSobhEO_FU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQSobhEO_FU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 23, 2012)

And no, this is not Dokken, but Lynch on his first solo record

[video=youtube;XkVW1pHs0LY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkVW1pHs0LY[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 24, 2012)

i am adding two more into this..
1- Larry Lalonde 
[video=youtube;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 24, 2012)

#2 Brad Nowell
[video=youtube;xtb73qp0mmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtb73qp0mmc[/video]


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 24, 2012)

slash has to be on thr list


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 25, 2012)

Slash is awesome without a doubt and high on the list.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

yeah slash isnt a real person.. sorry about the shitty video
[video=youtube;MO6QSLqu-So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO6QSLqu-So[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

lets not forget duane allman if hes not here already
[video=youtube;C6up076lSH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6up076lSH8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

basically anyone on this stage
[video=youtube;jgr2MmqO37Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgr2MmqO37Y[/video]


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 27, 2012)

The best tandem in all of music....
Adrian Smith
Dave Murray

* UP THE IRONS!!*


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2012)

tom morello.. 
[video=youtube;dnspDgJ8tbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnspDgJ8tbQ[/video]
titties at 2:29


----------



## FranJan (Jul 28, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> The best tandem in all of music....
> Adrian Smith
> Dave Murray
> 
> * UP THE IRONS!!*


Oh they're good, no doubt. But if you want your brain melted then Fripp/Belew would be the kings of tandem.

[video=youtube;9-mi8xhanBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-mi8xhanBI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Jul 28, 2012)

Cool list, but no love for Nels Cline? Don't remember seeing him on the list.

[video=youtube;djzslrQrTyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djzslrQrTyI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2012)

Never heard of Nels Cline,Ill have to check more out by him.^pretty cool how he starts off with a kitchen whisk on the guitar and effects,,lol fascinating style by this guy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2012)

Andres Segovia should always be mentioned when referring to truly great guitarists:

http://www.youtube.com/results?hl=en&q=segovia&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&biw=1278&bih=735&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=w1

[video=youtube_share;9efHwnFAkuA]http://youtu.be/9efHwnFAkuA[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2012)

And one Segovia's proteges, Charo:

[video=youtube_share;68M-dgVq7fY]http://youtu.be/68M-dgVq7fY[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2012)

Did someone mention Roy Clark?

[video=youtube_share;lxDQQDF6j0Y]http://youtu.be/lxDQQDF6j0Y[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 18, 2012)

And just cause she's a bangably hot lady as well as a great guitarist:

[video=youtube_share;whErwOotGSY]http://youtu.be/whErwOotGSY[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have to dig this old thread back up!

In honor of Dime.

[video=youtube;VomXuJz41eY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VomXuJz41eY[/video]


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a great many favorites, from all venues, but I played this song at my Father's Funeral and I have seen this man play live and it was inspirational to say the least. Enjoy

Antoine Dufour - Ashes in the Sea

[video=youtube;QcanWkRbnwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=QcanWkRbnwQ[/video]

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Dec 11, 2012)

Angus Young...

If anybody has more rhythm then Angus, I've yet to see it.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 11, 2012)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> Angus Young...
> 
> If anybody has more rhythm then Angus, I've yet to see it.


[video=youtube_share;UHBhJZaqSR0]http://youtu.be/UHBhJZaqSR0[/video]
{jmo}


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 12, 2012)

Thought this might fit in here with this thread:
(the playing isn't great, not bad, but not great. It's the riffs that we know & love. And even at 100 riffs, it's only scratching the surface.  )

[video=youtube_share;xiC__IjCa2s]http://youtu.be/xiC__IjCa2s[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;gtuNImn7TV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtuNImn7TV8[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2012)

Not sure if you've heard this version
Smoke on the Water
[video=youtube_share;ULz7chWyvYE]http://youtu.be/ULz7chWyvYE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;blp7hPFaIfU]http://youtu.be/blp7hPFaIfU[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;58GG4TSz5ns]http://youtu.be/58GG4TSz5ns[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Dec 12, 2012)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> Angus Young...
> 
> If anybody has more rhythm then Angus, I've yet to see it.


According to Angus it's Malcolm!

_"Malcolm's really underrated. He makes the band sound so full, and I couldn't ask for a better rhythm player. Sometimes I look at Malcolm while he's playing, and I'm completely awestruck by the sheer power of it. He's doing something much more unique than what I do-with that raw, natural sound of his. People like Malcolm, Steve Cropper, Chuck Berry and Keith Richards-they're all doing something better than the rest of us."_
*http://www.guitarworld.com/let-there-be-rock-acdcs-angus-young-rhythm-playing-malcolm-young​*
And who are we to argue with Angus ?


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2012)

Never an argument, just opinion...we all win when it comes to music


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 13, 2012)

Like him or not the guy can play
[video=youtube_share;TErQbwHHh_w]http://youtu.be/TErQbwHHh_w[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 13, 2012)

John Mayer can definitely play, I find his singing voice to sound cartoonish.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree, not a big fan of his...but hell, anyone of the musicians listed on this board is better than me, and I know good musicianship when I hear it.


----------



## FranJan (Dec 13, 2012)

^^^Mayer's no slouch. Talented mo-fo. Wish the JM Trio would of worked out.

Here's a criminally neglected guitarist if there ever was one in the history of music. I always love that he sounds like two guitarists playing.

*Richard Thompson - Woodstock - JM Tribute 2000*

It's all about those little things when he plays. No slouch with an electric, but he's a monster on acoustic.


----------



## FranJan (Dec 13, 2012)

And one for the slide players.

*Tribute to Lowell George (R.I.P.)*

Craftsman 11/16th socket wrench. Gotta love that shit.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 13, 2012)

Its pretty wild how alot of musicians get innovative when they want to make a sound,I mean look at Eddy Van Halen hes been known to use a powerdrill on his strings to get a whole new slide effect.Its a beautiful thing!I think Lowell George is underrated, hes pretty dam good!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 13, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Its pretty wild how alot of musicians get innovative when they want to make a sound,I mean look at Eddy Van Halen hes been known to use a powerdrill on his strings to get a whole new slide effect.Its a beautiful thing!I think Lowell George is underrated, hes pretty dam good!


Eddie used to have a sponsorship from Makita, they used to provide those drills!


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;hqmNwbd63nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqmNwbd63nk[/video]


----------



## topcat (Jan 14, 2013)

OK, I'm a dinosaur and there's been no mention of Jorma Kaukonen
Mick Taylor
Sonny Landreth
Robben Ford


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 14, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Dimebag Darell- of Pantera,one of the best ever (RIP).


Fuck yeah!


----------



## playallnite (Jan 20, 2013)

Robert Johnson, he WROTE the book and Duane Allman


----------



## CyberSmoke (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm old..oldschool myshelf , in my book LESLIE WEST of the band Mountain is still my fav..! he's got that raw sonic riff thing all his own, next would be Phil Lynott of Thin Lizzy one of the most under rated bass players there were back in the 70's, may he R.I.P.


----------



## Jumbo (Jan 21, 2013)

Two AMAZING guitar players that don't get much attention are Derek Trucks (blues slide) & Steve Morse formerly from Dixie Dregs & (oddly enough) Kansas. Steve's work with the Dregs & his later solo records are just terrific. These are not just flashy fast players ... for lead parts both of these guys play actual original melodies rather than just blues riffs played too fast. If you are a serious player and/or listener, give both of these guys a listen.

Jumbo


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 21, 2013)

Totaly agree with you Jumbo,i watched a show that was on a local tv channel of Derek Trucks band he has the best slide guitar IMO,never seen anything quite like his style.He had an almost had an Almen brothers quality to his melodic composition,great stuff.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wSnQ0bdHW0s]http://youtu.be/wSnQ0bdHW0s[/video]


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

topcat said:


> OK, I'm a dinosaur and there's been no mention of Jorma Kaukonen
> Mick Taylor
> Sonny Landreth
> Robben Ford


Sonny Landreth is a close personal friend of mine and totally badfuckingass
[video=youtube;zpX9dxoXbeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpX9dxoXbeg[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oNFRWXDSA8

and then there's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tLsFsGxLmE

and also


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzSayxVM_E0

and who isn't blown away by

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQDjSGnmYBI





but never forget

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8M_3JTwtPg


----------



## Jumbo (Jan 21, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Totaly agree with you Jumbo,i watched a show that was on a local tv channel of Derek Trucks band he has the best slide guitar IMO,never seen anything quite like his style.He had an almost had an Almen brothers quality to his melodic composition,great stuff.


Yeah, there is an Allman brothers connection there. Guitarist Derek Trucks is the son of the Allman Brothers' long-time drummer, Butch Trucks. Very astute of you!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 21, 2013)

dam,,learn something new everyday,I had no idea that he was the drummers nephew.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

Not favorite banjo players - but there's plenty of great guitar here too!

[video=youtube;DUzVUNJKiDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUzVUNJKiDc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;8pbp2FhdKyg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pbp2FhdKyg[/video]


----------



## Kite High (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;1-Taae2zLfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1-Taae2zLfA[/video]


----------



## FranJan (Jan 21, 2013)

^^^Hey Jumbo it's nephew actually. From Wikipedia 
"Trucks was born June 8, 1979, in Jacksonville, Florida. His uncle, Butch, is a founding member of The Allman Brothers Band."

And +1 to Sonny Landreth.
[video=youtube;A125h-WwmLY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A125h-WwmLY[/video]

Hey Sonny, where'd ya find that sloppy rhythm guitarist?


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Yt76CfJKc4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt76CfJKc4E[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;BeDylD8dV7U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeDylD8dV7U[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;wsjo92lJ9vg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsjo92lJ9vg[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Jan 22, 2013)

Jumbo said:


> Yeah, there is an Allman brothers connection there. Guitarist Derek Trucks is the son of the Allman Brothers' long-time drummer, Butch Trucks. Very astute of you!


This is true I read it online LOL You are close man, Derek Trucks is Nephew of Butch Trucks... pulled that one out of my 1994 memory banks read about Derek in a guitar mag as a kid. I'm a huge ABB and Warren Haynes fan, shit I can even play ya some Hour Glass, Duane and Gregs pre ABB band a bit poppy for my taste and no room for Duane to go crazy on the Hour Glass tunes.


----------



## Jumbo (Jan 22, 2013)

"Hey Jumbo it's nephew actually. From Wikipedia 
"Trucks was born June 8, 1979, in Jacksonville, Florida. His uncle, Butch, is a founding member of The Allman Brothers Band.""

Ooops! Sorry, I was told he was Butch's son but I never checked on the veracity of that info. Anyway, he's in the family.


----------



## UnrepentantRogue (Mar 13, 2013)

Duane Allman if I can name only one. But it really took him and Dickey Betts playing off each other that made it work so well. And with the stuff Barry Oakley did you could say the original Allman Brothers had 3 lead guitarists. If I could go back in time and take in one concert it would the ABB at the Fillmore. They were at their peak and a few months later Greg was gone with Barry not far behind.


----------

